# Oppo HDMI in back going out



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any trouble with their HDMI in the back of their Oppo going out? I have the BDP-103. I have not contacted Oppo yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

HIFI


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I had an HDMI issue once, it turned out to be a loose fitting HDMI connector. Try using another cable.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

8086 said:


> I had an HDMI issue once, it turned out to be a loose fitting HDMI connector. Try using another cable.


I hope it is that easy. It worked when we we switched it to the front. We pulled out the TV stand and it worked then we pushed it in and it did not. My wife (who is into this hobby as much as I am) said she put it in correctly and it worked before we had to pull out and push it in to hook up the new direct TV genie receiver. Did this happen to you with an Oppo?

Thanks,

HIFI


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

This is probably not it, but are you using a long cable that sometimes handshakes and sometimes not?

I agree that trying another cable is a good idea. Does the '103 still have dual HDMI outs on the back like my '93? If so, try the other one, or did they move it to the front? Odd place for a HDMI output if on front.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> This is probably not it, but are you using a long cable that sometimes handshakes and sometimes not?
> 
> I agree that trying another cable is a good idea. Does the '103 still have dual HDMI outs on the back like my '93? If so, try the other one, or did they move it to the front? Odd place for a HDMI output if on front.


Let me restate my problem. I have a Denon 4311CI and a Oppo BDP 103. I have one HDMI cable coming out of Direct TV going into Oppo, and one HDMI cable going out of the Oppo and into the Denon. Then we have another HDMI cable going from the DENON to the TV. Then we have another HDMI cable going from the Oppo to the TV. We did it this way so we could run the HDMI one to the TV from the Oppo so we could get the picture processing from the Oppo. But when we put the new Genie from Direct TV in everything worked using the HDMI input on the back of the player but when we pushed the tv stand in the HDMI in the back did not have a signal ( no sound and no picture) however the same cable works in the front. I am going to go back behind the TV stand and try to use the input in the back one more time to see if it was just put in incorrectly the first time. 

Thank you,

HIFI


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

keep in mind that some HDMI cables have to be pushed firmly into the socket as they have a locking 'bump" (for lack of a better word) built into the connector.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Does the Oppo work when it's connected directly to the TV, completely by passing the receiver?



tonyvdb said:


> keep in mind that some HDMI cables have to be pushed firmly into the socket as they have a locking 'bump" (for lack of a better word) built into the connector.


Not all cables have a locking bump.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, thats why I said "some cables"


----------



## f1eng (May 15, 2013)

I don't know whether this is relevant or linked to your problem but on my 105 I had to select the HDMI in back input on the Oppo before switching on the item connected to it or I got picture but no sound. I had an interchange with the European help people and, to cut a long story short, the problem was resolved by the latest firmware update issued a couple of days ago.

Greetings to all, this is my first post.

Frank


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, thats why I said "some cables"


Thank you to all of you that replied. I finally had a chance to look at it and I was able to fix it. It was the cable. I pushed it in and made sure it was in there nice and tight. I noticed that this HDMIN cable does not fit in as snug as the other ones that are plugged into the player. I appreciate everyone's time..

Thanks,

HIFI


----------

